# Coffee Creamer



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Has anyone found powder creamer for coffee that doesn't include trans fats? I've tried half-half and milk and I just don't really care for them in my coffee. My grandmother flames me regularly for putting _anything_ in my coffee. I can drink it straight, but _only in emergencies_. I think we had found a powdered creamer before that we liked without partially hydrogenated whatever, but I can't remember what brand it was. Any other ideas?


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a bottle of walmart great value brand coffee creamerand it says no trans fats


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe that was it. Is there *partially hydrogenated* in the ingredients anywhere? If I don't hear back at least I can check that next time we're there. Thanks.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

praieri winds said:


> I have a bottle of walmart great value brand coffee creamerand it says no trans fats


I believe that legally they can have 1/2 gram of trans fats or less per serving and still say "no trans fats". The problem is most of us add more than just one serving into our coffee.

I just use half n half.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

How Do I said:


> Maybe that was it. Is there *partially hydrogenated* in the ingredients anywhere? If I don't hear back at least I can check that next time we're there. Thanks.


total fat break down on container
Total fat 0.5g
saturated fat Og
trans fats Og
polyunsaturated fat Og
monounsaturated fats Og

I looked at a couple others in the store today they were the same


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I dont use powdered creamer so dont have any suggestions along those lines. I drink one cup of coffee in the morning and once in a great while will have another after dinner. I use Ryans Irish Cream in mine... very tasty and with no more than I consume daily (maybe a tablespoon) ... I dont care how many transfats it has in it.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I just use half and half too, sometimes I add sweetener and extracts or spices to it.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I was at Wal-Mart tonight, but this totally slipped my mind. Luckily, we have this thing called the internet and I was able to find the ingredients online for Wal-Mart's Great Value Coffee Creamer.



> Corn Syrup Solids, *Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil*, Sodium Caseinate (A Milk Derivative), Dipotassium Phosphate, Mono- And Diglycerides, Silicon Dioxide, Sodium Stearoyl Lactylate, Soy Lecithin, Artificial Flavor, Artificial Color. Allergy Warning: Contains Milk And Soy.


I know we had one at one time that had no trans fats. I might be _forced_ (poor me) to use the Irish Cream as YH suggested...as long as it doesn't have any trans fats. Maybe I'll try adding some coconut oil to milk or half-half and see what that tastes like in coffee. Worth a try I guess.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't use powdered creamer either, but have you all tried the new International Delight coffee creamer singles? They have York Peppermint Pattie and Almond Joy! SOOOO GOOOD!!! NO trans fats either!!!  Bought them at Wally world!


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

We have tried some of those before...or _something like that_. They were pretty good that I remember.

I just tried the coconut oil thing. I strongly suggest you _DO NOT_ try that.  This is going to be tougher than I thought.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

How do you feel about soy? Some people use soymilk powder in their coffee. There's even a fermented kind for people who don't want to consume soy unfermented.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

How Do I said:


> I was at Wal-Mart tonight, but this totally slipped my mind. Luckily, we have this thing called the internet and I was able to find the ingredients online for Wal-Mart's Great Value Coffee Creamer.
> 
> 
> 
> I know we had one at one time that had no trans fats. I might be _forced_ (poor me) to use the Irish Cream as YH suggested...as long as it doesn't have any trans fats. Maybe I'll try adding some coconut oil to milk or half-half and see what that tastes like in coffee. Worth a try I guess.


If it has partially hydrogenated anything there are trans fats in it, just less than 1/2 gram if it says "no trans fats".

Kinda sneaky of them, isn't it?

ETA: I like Baily's creamer. No trans fats, palm oil, etc. The Creme Brulee is to die for!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I started blending coffee with Swiss Miss and milk. It is the best of both worlds.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

How Do I said:


> I just tried the coconut oil thing. .


How about coconut _*milk*_? It's very creamy with a touch of natural sweetness. Hmm, I think I will try this tonight.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

there is a liquid coffee mate that is supposedly "natural". i had some, but didn't even check out the label. i wasn't that impressed - i much prefer my artificial heavily flavored stuff! 

condensed milk makes a decent coffee, if you use enough. in a pinch, powdered hot cocoa mix works too.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

If you are allergic to the trans fat or something else in the powdered creamer....
I say, if you like it, use it.

I have used this mixture for a long time, because I like it. Don't care what has been deemed good or bad. 

Enjoy

1/3 cup cheap instant coffee crystals
1/3 cup brand name coffee crystals, I use Folgers
1/3 cup powdered milk, I use Carnation brand
1/3 cup artificial sweetener, I use Splenda or store brand
2/3 cup powdered coffee creamer, I use Wal-Mart on sale

Mix well, to a mug of very hot water, use 2 to 6 rounded teaspoons depending on mug size.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Good Kind makes a fat free coffee creamer. GMO free rBST free. If it is fat free, it has to be trans fat free.

I haven't used it, but it smells good.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

My Dad used to use evaporated milk and it's not too far off from creamer. He would just punch two holes, opposite each other in the top of the can, pour from that and then just stick it in the fridge like that uncovered.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I saw some of the Good Kind at Whole Foods. May try it next time we go. I've tried the coconut milk before and it just took away from the coffee taste for me.

Trans fats - Not that I'm allergic or anything like that, I'd just rather not consume them. And yeah, it is sneaky them not having to report it on the package per serving even though they're in there.

Soy... uh, yeah, uhhh. That Irish Cream is sounding better more and more.

I do appreciate _all_ the suggestions!


----------

